# What do you do for a living?



## Compaq (Oct 3, 2011)

The title is pretty self-explanatory. 

I'm studying chemistry, second year, at Norwegian University for Life Sciences.

What about yawl?


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 3, 2011)

Material Quality Engineer for a Metal Finishing company. 

When I tell people that most get a puzzled look on their face.


----------



## Railphotog (Oct 3, 2011)

I spend too much time on the computer with forums and such, take photos, browse shopping malls, sit outside when its nice, enjoy seeing our grandchildren, watch TV while using the computer, read, work on my model railroad projects.   Retired over 10 years ago and loving it!


----------



## MissCream (Oct 3, 2011)

My husband.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 3, 2011)

Quality approving its supposed strength and stuff like that? 
I'm 20 years old, and looking forward to the day I'm retired. Not because I'm bored now, but because that's the dream. Living happily with the wife and having grand kids. That's the meaning of life, imo. Of course, I'll have to meet her first........


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 3, 2011)

Technical Program Manager - loving it!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 3, 2011)

One lucky SOB!



MissCream said:


> My husband.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 3, 2011)

Structural Engineer.. hopefully in a year or two photographer


----------



## smanuel (Oct 3, 2011)

Computer Support Specialist here. Possible career change though, want to get into the automotive industy


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2011)

Free Electron Relocator.


----------



## Heitz (Oct 3, 2011)

Neuroscientist at Vanderbilt


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 3, 2011)

Studying Marine Biology


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 3, 2011)

I replace Urinal Cakes.


----------



## photoshutter (Oct 3, 2011)

Product photography.


----------



## StringThing (Oct 3, 2011)

Computer Specialist for an organization that you've never heard of.  Happy to be employed but looking at other options.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 3, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Quality approving its supposed strength and stuff like that?
> I'm 20 years old, and looking forward to the day I'm retired. Not because I'm bored now, but because that's the dream. Living happily with the wife and having grand kids. That's the meaning of life, imo. Of course, I'll have to meet her first........



No. While there are some tests performed, they are chemical and I don't perform them. I evaluate customer criteria and setup processes to ensure those criteria are met....among other things. I disposition materials rejected by the inspection department, creat cause&corrective actions. Help customers in engineering. More but even I don't know until I punch in what I'll be doing


----------



## cabledawg (Oct 3, 2011)

Telecommunications tech.  Well kinda.  More office jockey than technician these days.  I used to run test meters and use hand tools.  Now I run powerpoint presentations and use spreadsheets.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Telecommunications tech.  Well kinda.  More office jockey than technician these days.  I used to run test meters and use hand tools.  Now I run powerpoint presentations and use spreadsheets.



OMG...............it's DILBERT!


----------



## bruce282 (Oct 3, 2011)

Until 10/31/2011 I'm a DBA working on an Army contract, the next day I'm retired. 

Bruce


----------



## Compaq (Oct 3, 2011)

Retired people are awesome!


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 3, 2011)

IT Support Specialist for the Western region.


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 3, 2011)

For 2-3 days of the week I am a semi-professional sod analyst for several golf courses in the Western Pa. area. During the balance of the week I am a chauffeur for the Mrs. and seven grand kids hopping between shopping, softball, volley ball, swimming, tee ball, etc. etc. In between all this I need to make time for naps. It can be difficult at times. People think retirement is soooo easy.


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 3, 2011)

Vtec, nice sweater.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2011)

IT Systems Engineer for a oil and gas exploration and production company...


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Aerospace engineer specializing in propulsion.  If you fly commercially, chances are Ive interacted with your planes engine in some way.  You have been warned


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Oct 3, 2011)

Compaq said:


> The title is pretty self-explanatory.



Think and try to maintain a positive attitude...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 3, 2011)

My job title is Chief Engineer, but I would describe is as a high paid babysitter.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> My job title is Chief Engineer, but I would describe is as a high paid babysitter.



You always babysit when leading a team... It's just the way it is... Me, I'm a Business Analyst - Technical Leader at IBM.

By the way, saw a couple of cool jobs there... Prettye impressive


----------



## Compaq (Oct 4, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> Aerospace engineer specializing in propulsion.  If you fly commercially, chances are Ive interacted with your planes engine in some way.  You have been warned



*googles propulsion*

So you are trained in the physics behind flying? You know, in detail, what makes a plane fly and stuff like that?


----------



## JClishe (Oct 4, 2011)

Technical Sales Specialist for a software company, specializing in datacenter solutions.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 4, 2011)

I started a reply on this last night, but it flowed into a tirade about how I hate my job.  So lets just say I do something I no longer enjoy.


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 4, 2011)

College kid.  Major: Computer Engineering.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 4, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I started a reply on this last night, but it flowed into a tirade about how I hate my job.  So lets just say I do something I no longer enjoy.



That makes two of us... it's time to search for alternatives


----------



## Jethro (Oct 4, 2011)

College student, major - translator (russian and english). Sometimes I take a shift in a tearoom where I'm in charge of preparing water pipes  but that's more like a paid hobby.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 4, 2011)

Preschool teacher/full time student. Eventually when I finish my degree I will be a high school science teacher!!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 4, 2011)

Compaq said:
			
		

> *googles propulsion*
> 
> So you are trained in the physics behind flying? You know, in detail, what makes a plane fly and stuff like that?



Yup, had to learn way too much math. 
I currently am focused on airframe / propulsion integration & test. My last job was single crystal turbine blades. Got to help develop the technology that makes Pratt & Whitneys Geared Turbofan (NGPF) possible. Cool engineering problems.


----------



## JClishe (Oct 4, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that the same technology used to create the Chrysler Turbo Encabulator?


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 4, 2011)

JClishe said:
			
		

> Isn't that the same technology used to create the Chrysler Turbo Encabulator?



Nope, the Encabulator was originally GE technology that Chrysler ripped off. 

Pratt uses a rhenium dendritic ancabulator style technology. Very different.


----------



## TCD photography (Oct 4, 2011)

Senior in high school. :er:


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sophomore in high school!


----------



## StringThing (Oct 4, 2011)

JClishe said:


> Isn't that the same technology used to create the Chrysler Turbo Encabulator?



Curses to you for making me Google that.


----------



## ghache (Oct 4, 2011)

I am a data center monkey (Network security engineer)


----------



## usayit (Oct 4, 2011)

I break stuff

I fix stuff

and augment with new stuff.


----------



## JClishe (Oct 4, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's right. I must be confusing it with the unilateral phase defractors that Rockwell uses.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 4, 2011)

So far, I'm proving to be a professional student.  Back for my third degree (Masters in Computer Science), with the hopes of getting back into the games industry once I graduate.


----------



## Anthonymrb (Oct 5, 2011)

I just graduated high school, and my first job was a full time insurance broker. The funny thing is, I almost failed high school I just got really lucky with the job.


----------



## Destin (Oct 5, 2011)

Currently working as a packer in a warehouse. Crappy job, but it pays well and has full benefits. Being 19, I can't complain about it. 

I'm taking my EMT-B course at the moment, once I'm certified and get some experience (running calls with my volunteer fire dept's rescue squad), I plan on applying to a local ambulance service, and hopefully that will be a stepping stone to land me a job as a paid firefighter.


----------



## Patrice (Oct 5, 2011)

Studied geodesy at university.
Worked as a navigation specialist for a bit,
Did professional land surveying as an employee and then for my own company,
Retired and now I do other things: own and run a custom furniture fabrication shop, teach at community college, own and operate rental properties, and most important of all - spend time with family.

During all that time I did, and still do, photography for fun and pay.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Oct 5, 2011)

Govt employee.....I could tell you more but I would have to kill you.....


----------



## Tony S (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm still a kid living my dream after 31 years driving a big red truck with lights and sirens. Shoot, why retire when working 24hr shifts lets me spend about 22 other days a month doing my photography full time.


----------



## SituationNormal (Oct 5, 2011)

This past Friday, I was a Quality Assurance Evaluator for the U.S. Army. As of Monday, I am now on a 99 week vacation. In all reality though, I've gone back to school in search of an Accounting degree.


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 5, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> Govt employee.....I could tell you more but I would have to kill you.....



HA! Sounds like my job - I look after idiots!


----------



## SS109 (Oct 5, 2011)

Law Enforcement.


----------



## kennysghost (Oct 6, 2011)

IT Administrator...


----------



## olympusbear (Oct 6, 2011)

Nanny extrordinare and Education Major  (upper elementary grades)


----------



## eshane (Oct 6, 2011)

Cnc programmer, machinist.. 20+ years..


----------



## kojack (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm an environmental hygienist, and I run the family own construction company for the past 10 years.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 8, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I started a reply on this last night, but it flowed into a tirade about how I hate my job.  So lets just say I do something I no longer enjoy.



Lol at that. Although I don't hate my job, I certainly don't enjoy it much. I gave it up once and only got back in for the money.

Oh yeah, I'm a photographer. Commercial. Although, cars, car parts and musicians are all products so you could call me a product photog


----------



## jake337 (Oct 8, 2011)

I drive a forklift.  I load all the finished catalogs we make.  I work for RR Donnelley.


----------



## doro (Oct 8, 2011)

From dish cleaning to content writing and online marketing - I do everything I can to be able to finance my trips and buy new photo equipment. Although I hope some day my photos will be good enough to be bought, so I won't have to stress myself with silly short term jobs.


----------



## Orrin (Oct 8, 2011)

Been retired from Electrical Engineering for 19 years.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't imaging having a job for several years that I don't like!


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2011)

Director of a Nursery School. That's right folks........I'm w/ kids ALL DAY!! lol Parents are worse than the kids....just sayin!


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I can't imaging having a job for several years that I don't like!


OOHH soooo young!! If you do anything long enough, you end up hating it.


----------



## camz (Oct 9, 2011)

Mish I PM'ed you about the order but my inbox was full...not sure if you replied =). I'll get back into the selection of your work it when the season wines down this month 

I'm an Electronic Engineer by day...portrait photographer outside those hours.


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2011)

^^^lol I think we were e-mailing each other w/ full boxes. I remember getting a message saying you sent me something and by the time I cleared my box out, your box was full. :greenpbl:


----------



## usayit (Oct 9, 2011)

mishele said:


> Director of a Nursery School. That's right folks........I'm w/ kids ALL DAY!! lol Parents are worse than the kids....just sayin!



My wife works in the public school system. OMG the stories she tells me.... the parents can be down right awful.   From the ones that are too controlling too involved with expectations that are through the roof to the ones that don't give a crap.  Mix in parents that have obvious mental issues.  Ironically, (perhaps coincidence) the ones with the worst of the problems are districts in the richest and poorest areas.. few in the middle.... it seems very polarized.  



mishele said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imaging having a job for several years that I don't like!
> ...



and priorities in life shift.


----------



## ImChance (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in management for a concrete industry business. Been here for about 7 years now. I like it well enough to have not missed a day of work yet, and that's with 6-day work weeks.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Oct 20, 2011)

Software Architect, been in software development for 15 years.

Pretty tired of IT. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 20, 2011)

International Spy, just like James Bond.  Less spying and more girls though.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tax attorney, CPA.  I help financial executives keep the most money in mergers and acquisitions.  Golden parachutes.


----------



## radiorickm (Oct 20, 2011)

i babysit murders and child molestors.


----------



## skieur (Oct 25, 2011)

Everything in the area of communication: photography, television production, multi-media, presentations, audio, scriptwriting, direction, even translations of my scripts to other languages.

skieur


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

radiorickm said:


> i babysit murders and child molestors.



Sounds like fun.......


----------



## TheForestMan (Oct 25, 2011)

International Compensation Consultant... setting up expatriate compensation packages for a living. Only five companies in the world specialize in this... don't worry if you never heard of it :0)


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow... I am... A photographer. Well, most of the time I am. Otherwise I am a babysitter to my US Army Disabled husband who needs a full time babysitter more than the two teenage kids that still live at home do.


----------



## cccott3 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oncology Certified Registered Nurse! I do "floor" nursing where I care for cancer patients that are very sick and our floor is paired with urology where  I care for many post op patients that have had bladder/prostate/kidney ect. Procedures. I also do out patient chemotherapy!


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 25, 2011)

radiorickm said:


> i babysit murders and child molestors.



Yeah, sorry about leaving my cell in such a mess last night....it won't happen again.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 25, 2011)

United States Marine.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 25, 2011)

Photographer


----------



## bennielou (Oct 26, 2011)

Photographer.  Just celebrated my 8th year of fulltime.  I think I work harder now than I did when I had my old job.  But time flew by, so I guess that means I was having fun. :lmao:


----------



## brandon6159 (Oct 27, 2011)

Firefighter/paramedic


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 27, 2011)

MissCream said:
			
		

> My husband.



+1 lmao. I also am a maintenance/grounds keeper.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 27, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:
			
		

> International Spy, just like James Bond.  Less spying and more girls though.



Lmao!


----------



## yipDog (Oct 27, 2011)

Full time video/audio production...and soon photography!


----------



## Krazy (Oct 27, 2011)

Environmental Confined space rescuer, Emergency HAZ-MAT Responder, with photography when I find time


----------



## Compaq (Oct 27, 2011)

I was at a six-hours lab course today. We spent around three hours trying to synthesize an alkyl halide. All goes well, no troubles. Half an hour before we're done, we're cleaning our place, just do prepare for the final testing of the product. Sooo, I take an erlenmeyer flask with a substance in it, throws it all down the drain and thoroughly rinses it. I go back, and my lab partner is like "dude, have you seen your product?".... and I was like "hmmm, I might have thrown it away". Then I was like "LOOOOOL", and she like "Ohhh maaaaaan".. Then our other lab parner came and was like "guys, wth?".. then we're like "are we going to tell, or pretend we're done and copy answers?". First we're like "screw it, we're copying answers", but when one of our supervisors comes over and asks how we're doing, I'm all like "ehhhhh, cremt.. well, there may have been an, ahh, accident, sort of".. she all like "an accident?" and looks for spilled acids or something. I'm like "there's a slight chance I may have throw away our product...........". she's like.. "OK, clean up and just be done.."... we're like "maaan", 

true story


----------



## fotoshooter (Oct 27, 2011)

I work for a photo service and event photography company. We offer printing services to photographers around the country and have in house youth sports photography and marathon photography.


----------



## snowbear0924 (Oct 27, 2011)

Temporarily retired from local government: Police Dispatcher, Programmer/Analyst (COBOL), IT Coordinator, detailed as a Background Investigator.  Currently I am a Cartography Intern with the Feds.


----------



## Alpha500 (Oct 27, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Telecommunications tech.  Well kinda.  More office jockey than technician these days.  I used to run test meters and use hand tools.  Now I run powerpoint presentations and use spreadsheets.



I do what you used to do on a freelance basis, it's really hard to find work lately, I'd like a permanent position in a data centre or large office environment, I guess I just need to keep looking.

PS: I love working in telecoms and still find aspects of the job challenging and enjoyable, the hard part is finding contracts to work on, too many engineers and not enough contracts, but that's the climate we live in these days.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

Bet you'll never guess what I do... * hides avatar*...


----------



## JAFO28 (Oct 29, 2011)

mommy-medic said:


> Bet you'll never guess what I do... * hides avatar*...



My avatar kinda says it, I don't get to play with the camera that much though.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 30, 2011)

Aircraft Maintenance personnel. I get blamed when your flight runs late


----------



## usayit (Oct 30, 2011)

mommy-medic said:


> Bet you'll never guess what I do... * hides avatar*...



And your profile gives it away..


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a train guard in Sydney Australia.


----------



## pen (Oct 30, 2011)

I run a small 3D animation studio where we handle mostly the technical side of things as well as a professor at Humber college teaching 3D.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 30, 2011)

i teach adobe apps, photo and video at a high school. its fun!


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a part time student of psychology. I make jewelry and sell it online, but business is bad right now so I'm looking for part time work (hopefully in a photography studio).


----------



## cguron (Oct 30, 2011)

Patent licensing of biotechnologies in Washington, DC


----------



## Kal3ido (Nov 2, 2011)

Full time student, Major is Fashion Buying & Merchandising. I also work at a retail store part time.


----------



## bruce282 (Nov 2, 2011)

As of yesterday I became a full time retiree.

Bruce


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats Bruce!


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm an accountant for the Department of the Treasury.

Great but extremely boring job.

And Compaq...you'll be surprised what you'll be willing to put up with when other people count on you.


----------



## Scuba (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a doctor that just graduated and opened up my own office in mid September.  I have been thinking of trying to get into teaching as well at the college level...maybe Biology or Anatomy & Physiology.

Not easy starting your own practice let me tell you.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > I started a reply on this last night, but it flowed into a tirade about how I hate my job.  So lets just say I do something I no longer enjoy.
> ...



I am fortunate to be experiencing the reverse of this.  I'm a "Transit Information Specialist" for the city public transit system. I took the job 6+ years ago, simply out of desperation. Single mom with two boys and no job wasn't really working out that well for me.
When I started, most of my job was stuff I hated. I proofed our maps and schedules, which was fine; but I also had to do all of the bus destination signs (those electronic signs on the front of the buses that say where it's headed), and keep up with all the bus stop signs and shelters needs.  Over six years, I've managed to turn the job into something I love--handed off the destination signs and the bus stop sign/shelter tracking, took over the "graphics department" (which was really just one crazy, mean women who I'm pretty sure was just ONE more bad day away from killing us all..), and pushed us headlong into the 21st century with new technology and social media. 
I still do all the writing, editing and proofing--but now I'm also the photographer, graphic designer, website maintainer, blogger, social media guru, Electronic signage department. All for close to the same low pay as when they hired me!
The REAL upside is that it's a government job...at this point, I think I'd have to go postal to lose my job.
The  downside is...it's a government job.


----------



## Destin (Nov 2, 2011)

sm4him said:
			
		

> I am fortunate to be experiencing the reverse of this.  I'm a "Transit Information Specialist" for the city public transit system. I took the job 6+ years ago, simply out of desperation. Single mom with two boys and no job wasn't really working out that well for me.
> When I started, most of my job was stuff I hated. I proofed our maps and schedules, which was fine; but I also had to do all of the bus destination signs (those electronic signs on the front of the buses that say where it's headed), and keep up with all the bus stop signs and shelters needs.  Over six years, I've managed to turn the job into something I love--handed off the destination signs and the bus stop sign/shelter tracking, took over the "graphics department" (which was really just one crazy, mean women who I'm pretty sure was just ONE more bad day away from killing us all..), and pushed us headlong into the 21st century with new technology and social media.
> I still do all the writing, editing and proofing--but now I'm also the photographer, graphic designer, website maintainer, blogger, social media guru, Electronic signage department. All for close to the same low pay as when they hired me!
> The REAL upside is that it's a government job...at this point, I think I'd have to go postal to lose my job.
> The  downside is...it's a government job.



Lol, in this economy you're saying a government job is stable? Where do you live? Around here towns/counties/the state are laying people off left and right, and jobs like yours which are less essential than say, police officers and snowplow drivers, have been the first to go. 

My counties grounds/maintenance crew got cut down from 25 guys, to 4 guys in the last 3 years. And they couldn't keep up when they had 25..


----------



## Fleacz (Nov 2, 2011)

Just a freshman in Texas A&M at Galveston, getting my License for Marine Engineering


----------



## sm4him (Nov 2, 2011)

Destin said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL..yeah, I guess I ought to qualify that. I think my job is about as secure as a job GETS these days....that's not to say they couldn't decide tomorrow my services are no longer needed, but: I'm the ONLY person who does what I do, so they can't just "downsize" the department. Part of what I've done in the last six years is to make my job a little MORE essential--not exactly law-enforcement essential, but at least something that is important and can't be done by just anyone. And they couldn't hire someone else or contract out for even close to what they pay me.

Still, your point is well taken.  Thanks, now you've made me feel insecure...


----------



## nathula (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a student studying Mechanical Engineering


----------



## bruce282 (Nov 3, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Congrats Bruce!



Thanks bent, now it's time try The Fight Club again.

Bruce


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 3, 2011)

I neuter small animals.......


----------



## cpeay (Nov 6, 2011)

Deputy Sheriff and my partner is a black lab.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 6, 2011)

You guys have some sweet jobs...I'm just a bank teller. Uber boring.


----------



## cpeay (Nov 6, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> You guys have some sweet jobs...I'm just a bank teller. Uber boring.


Nothing wrong with working in a bank.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Nov 6, 2011)

Shipping clerk for a local manufacturing company. Nothing special but not only do I have a job, I like it


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it...but nothing fun about it, either. lol


----------



## JazmineHeart (Nov 6, 2011)

radiorickm said:
			
		

> i babysit murders and child molestors.



I used to baby sit child molesters/ rapists too


----------



## JazmineHeart (Nov 6, 2011)

cccott3 said:
			
		

> Oncology Certified Registered Nurse! I do "floor" nursing where I care for cancer patients that are very sick and our floor is paired with urology where  I care for many post op patients that have had bladder/prostate/kidney ect. Procedures. I also do out patient chemotherapy!



Awesome! Am a Registered Nurse too 

Actually, an RN (Registered Nut) for a State Forensics facility. Experienced in Intensive Care and specialized in Heart bypass, Heart and Lung transplants.


----------



## Compaq (Nov 6, 2011)

JazmineHeart said:


> radiorickm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like our formulations.


----------



## cpeay (Nov 6, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Nothing wrong with it...but nothing fun about it, either. lol



Could be a lot worse.  While I was in college, I worked as a drug tester for employers.  I had to watch guys urinate in a cup.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm an in-home pet sitter, insured/bonded, independent contractor. The employer I currently work for has been nothing but amazing. For those unfamiliar with the job title, here's a bit of help. 

While you're at work during the day or away on vacation, and unable to care for your furkids, we're there to save the day. To reduce stress on your animals, we visit your home and stay as close to your normal schedule as possible. This includes feeding, walking, play routine, and any quirky things that you do for your furkids. For example, if you turn on Animal Planet every morning before you go to work and turn it off when you arrive home? Then we will turn on Animal Planet when we visit in the morning and turn it off when we visit in the evening. 
Have a vacation coming up? Afraid your friend/neighborhood/children may forget to do something or otherwise busy? This is when our 'overnight visit' is perfect. We will stay at your home overnight for a consecutive 12 hour stay, normally between the hours of 8pm to 8am. Visit during the day depend on the type of pets, but for most dog visits, there would be 3 visits during the day. We prefer the animal never go more than 6 hours alone, and never more than 12 hours seen overnight. 

I essentially get to play and take care of animals all day. I love it, truly.


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a stay at home homeschooling mother of three. If that's not enough I'm also the special assistant to the president of an international communications company. (Skype is my friend.) and then in the summer I add wedding photography to the mix. 

I used to be a waitress 20 hours a week too but my wrist gave out. I honestly don't know how I fit it in!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 6, 2011)

cpeay said:


> Sammie_Lou said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have some sweet jobs...I'm just a bank teller. Uber boring.
> ...



Until it gets robbed.........


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 6, 2011)

Luckily, 5 years in banking and I haven't been robbed yet. (knock on wood)


----------



## cpeay (Nov 6, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Luckily, 5 years in banking and I haven't been robbed yet. (knock on wood)


If you do get robbed give me a call.


----------



## steveuk2 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a line monkey..... In other words I work on a production line building 450-500 shiny new nissans a shift. Not a fun job but pays well enough ,its secure with some nice Little benefits, and I work with some great lads..been doing it for 12 years. During time off I'm a trucker.


----------

